# Spectrum77's Progression Thread



## Spectrum77 (Jul 12, 2022)

This is the thread where I will be posting all of my progress. For more information about me read my Introduction here:https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/hello-everybody.87342/ 
I started cubing in Dec. 2018 and I'm trying to get back to where I was.
3x3 avg=10.8-11.2
4x4 avg=55-57
5x5 avg=1:55-2:10
OH avg:20-23
I compete in other events but these are my main events.


----------



## Spectrum77 (Jul 12, 2022)

Any tips on how to get sub 50 on 4x4?


----------



## Spectrum77 (Jul 12, 2022)

PB 4x4 avg 53.39


----------



## LBr (Jul 12, 2022)

Spectrum77 said:


> Any tips on how to get sub 50 on 4x4?


Try to utilise lookahead, especially when solving yau 3-2-3


----------



## Spectrum77 (Jul 16, 2022)

4x4 pb ao5 47.64
I also seem to be consistently averaging sub 50 now


----------

